# A/UX et AIX



## benlaug (2 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Je me demandais si certains d'entre-vous ont déjà touché à A/UX et AIX. Je me pose certaines questions à propos de ces deux OS :

- A/UX avait-il certains avantages par rapport à d'autres Unix (en dehors du fait qu'il tournait sur Mac) ? Est-ce que la couche de compatibilité avec le système 7 possédait des limites ? Y avait-il des sources de softs importantes ? Est-il un OS très orienté "universitaire" comme NeXTStep ?

- Concernant AIX, bien que je connaisse cet OS dans le contexte des RS/6000, je me demande s'il tournait bien sur ces énigmatiques serveurs Apple ? Avait-il des fonctionnalités supplémentaires pour bien s'intégrer à un parc de Macs ? Mais la plus grande question étant, pourquoi AIX  ?

- Des anecdotes particulières concernant ces deux mondes "parallèles" ?

Que de questions .


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Janvier 2014)

À ma connaissance, ces deux systèmes étaient destinés à des serveurs, pas à des postes de travail, le premier sur des serveurs à base de processeurs 680x0, le second sur des PPC (dont l'architecture, je te le rappelle, est extrapolée de celle du RS6000). Le premier disposait d'un Finder qui ressemblait à celui du système 7 (mais fonctionnait en réalité plus comme celui de Mac OS X), le second, je ne l'ai jamais vu à l'&#339;uvre.


----------



## benlaug (3 Janvier 2014)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> À ma connaissance, ces deux systèmes étaient destinés à des serveurs, pas à des postes de travail, le premier sur des serveurs à base de processeurs 680x0, le second sur des PPC (dont l'architecture, je te le rappelle, est extrapolée de celle du RS6000). Le premier disposait d'un Finder qui ressemblait à celui du système 7 (mais fonctionnait en réalité plus comme celui de Mac OS X), le second, je ne l'ai jamais vu à l'uvre.



Concernant A/UX, cette cible tout serveur est étonnante vu cette fameuse couche de compatibilité avec le système 7 servant, à priori, à démarrer des applications desktop ?

Pour AIX, il est vrai que l'architecture processeur des Macintosh et des RS/6000 était la même, mais c'était vraiment le seul point commun. En fait, je me demande si AIX avait un quelconque support de protocoles Apple ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Janvier 2014)

benlaug a dit:


> Concernant A/UX, cette cible tout serveur est étonnante vu cette fameuse couche de compatibilité avec le système 7 servant, à priori, à démarrer des applications desktop ?



Oui, certes, mais vu que les seules applications disponibles étaient (à ma connaissance), outre ce Finder, les logiciels serveur et leurs accessoires  



benlaug a dit:


> Pour AIX, il est vrai que l'architecture processeur des Macintosh et des RS/6000 était la même, mais c'était vraiment le seul point commun. En fait, je me demande si AIX avait un quelconque support de protocoles Apple ?



Là, je ne peux rien t'en dire de plus, AIX, je n'en ai qu'entendu parler.


----------



## melaure (4 Janvier 2014)

Perso je connais AIX pour avoir installé et administrer un serveur de dev, mais je suis quasi sur qu'il n'y a aucun support pour Mac ... C'est un unix fait pour gamme particulière de machine, comme HP/UX (que je connais aussi) qui ne tourne que sur HP/9000 ...

Quand à A/UX, je ne l'ai pas mais je me souviens l'avoir vu sur Quadra 800 chez un collègue de promo il y a fort longtemps.


----------



## benlaug (5 Janvier 2014)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, certes, mais vu que les seules applications disponibles étaient (à ma connaissance), outre ce Finder, les logiciels serveur et leurs accessoires



Ah oui, je vois . Néanmoins, la suite gcc et une bonne distribution LaTeX, cet OS aurait suffit à mes besoins pros. Surtout avec le support de X11, il y avait encore plus de portes ouvertes. Néanmoins je comprends que cet OS était beaucoup trop geek pour attirer suffisamment de personnes. Ceci dit, quand on y pense, il est comparable aux premières versions de Mac OS X (UNIX avec Classic/Rosetta + X11).



melaure a dit:


> Perso je connais AIX pour avoir installé et administrer un serveur de dev, mais je suis quasi sur qu'il n'y a aucun support pour Mac ...



C'est bien ce qui m'avait semblé quand j'avais essayer (rapidement) AIX 5L. C'est pour ça que le choix de cet OS de la part d'Apple me semble très étonnant .


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Janvier 2014)

melaure a dit:


> Quand à A/UX, je ne l'ai pas mais je me souviens l'avoir vu sur Quadra 800 chez un collègue de promo il y a fort longtemps.



La dernière fois que j'ai bossé dessus, c'était aussi sur un gros Quadra (de mémoire, un 900 ou 950), le serveur d'un gros cabinet grenoblois d'assurances, mais ça ne nous rajeunis pas ! :rateau:


----------



## melaure (6 Janvier 2014)

benlaug a dit:


> C'est bien ce qui m'avait semblé quand j'avais essayer (rapidement) AIX 5L. C'est pour ça que le choix de cet OS de la part d'Apple me semble très étonnant .



Je pense que certains confondent A/UX et AIX tout simplement ... Sauf que coté serveur, on ne peut pas confondre l'offre Apple et l'offre IBM ... 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> La dernière fois que j'ai bossé dessus, c'était aussi sur un gros Quadra (de mémoire, un 900 ou 950), le serveur d'un gros cabinet grenoblois d'assurances, mais ça ne nous rajeunis pas ! :rateau:



:hein:


----------

